# Fuel Allowance 2012 - 2013



## justasking2 (3 Oct 2012)

Hi, does any one know when the first payments for this years fuel allowance is due to start. I know it runs from Oct -Apr now. Expected first payment today with Disability payment ?


----------



## Kkma (3 Oct 2012)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...a_social_welfare_benefits/fuel_allowance.html
Starts on Mon 8th Oct, finishes Fri Apr 5.


----------



## gipimann (3 Oct 2012)

You should receive the first payment of Fuel with next Wednesday's Disability Allowance payment.


----------



## milly123 (4 Oct 2012)

Hi ,

Sorry to jump in, but we applied for this and haven't heard back from them yet.  Do they usually write to confirm that you are to receive it or not ?

Thank you,

M


----------



## TheShark (4 Oct 2012)

Is fuel allowance paid with SWA ?


----------



## gipimann (4 Oct 2012)

milly,

You might not receive confirmation of your entitlement - generally if you qualify, you'll just get the extra payment.  I think you'll only get a letter if you've been refused.

TheShark,
Basic SWA recipients may qualify subject to the following criteria:
- have been on SWA for 15 months
- not be waiting on a scheme that pays the fuel (e.g. Jobseeker's Allowance or One Parent Family).   If a person is being paid SWA while waiting on another SW scheme that pays the fuel, any entitlement to fuel is sorted when the other SW scheme is decided.
- if one person in the household is on SWA and another is on a qualifying SW payment, the SW recipient is paid the fuel.

If you are unsure whether you might qualify, contact your SWA officer.


----------



## TheShark (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that Gipimann.
The claimant is receiving SWA while awaiting a review of their IP eligibility from the medical accessor. IP payment suspended while review is taking place. Received the fuel allowance while on IP so would it be that they wont get fuel allowance until review is decided?


----------



## gipimann (5 Oct 2012)

Yes, the guidelines for paying fuel to SWA customers state that if the person is eligible for fuel allowance on their primary claim, then the allowance should not be paid by SWA and the customer must wait until a decision on their primary claim is made.


----------



## dubinamerica (10 Oct 2012)

Do you have to apply for this each year? I got this at the start of the year for a few weeks. Will I need to reapply?


----------



## gipimann (10 Oct 2012)

If you are still on the same SW scheme that you were on earlier this year, then it should be automatic.  If your circumstances have changed since April (when the fuel scheme finished) you might have to apply again.


----------



## Sallie (19 Nov 2012)

Hi, hope someone can answer this please. Would a person who is in receipt of invalidity pension (with an adult dependent), an occupational pension of 140 pw and another pension of 90pw be eligible for fuel allowance or would they be ruled out by the means test? 
They are paying a mortgage through MARP of 130 pw. Thanks


----------



## gipimann (19 Nov 2012)

The Fuel Allowance means test allows for an additional income of €100pw above the State Pension Contributory rate.  The following is taken from the National Fuel Scheme page on www.welfare.ie

_The Fuel Allowance means test is linked to the maximum rate of the State Pension (Contributory). You can have a combined weekly income of €100 above the maximum State Pension (Contributory) for your situation and still be eligible for a Fuel Allowance. _

_For example: _

_The assessable income limit for a single person under 80 is €330.30 (€100 plus €230.30); _
_The assessable income limit for a couple (where the qualified adult is under 66) is €483.80 (€100 plus €230.30 plus €153.50) _
_The assessable income limit for a couple (where the qualified adult is 66 or over) is €536.60 (€100 plus €230.30 plus €206.30) _
_If you are over 80, add an extra €10 to the appropriate DSP payment rate._

If the total weekly income (Inv. Pension plus the 2 other pensions) is less than the appropriate limit above, and if the other qualifying criteria are met, then the person may be eligible and should apply as soon as possible.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/FuelAllowance/NationalFuelScheme/Pages/NationalFuelScheme.aspx


----------



## 149oaks (19 Nov 2012)

My wifes in Invalidity Pension and I'm on Carers Benefit. Last year we got the Fuel Allowance and this year despite applying in time we still can't get a decision on wether we'll get it. Everytime I call the SW section tey tell me they are waiting on a decision from above. Anybody else in this situation or know what's going on?


----------

